# On what sites you sell your music?



## cristianmatei (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello everyone,
Please let me know on what sites sell the music you compose.

Thanks,
Cristian


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 30, 2016)

Perhaps you´re in the wrong forum? This forum is about virtual instruments and purchasing them, not about composing music 
Music is rarely a topic here except if it is using 16th cello staccato ostinatos interrupted by metallic percussion and horn stabs. Or nifty electronic instruments imitating metallic percussion and horn stabs. 
And "selling music" is a bit old fashioned. You should use more modern words like "ripping" or "streaming" or "sharing".


We are shortly before Walpurgis night and I think I am probably a witch whose tongue is led by satan . Which way to the stake please?


----------



## Phryq (Apr 30, 2016)

I sell my music on BandCamp. I've already made $80, in just 7 years.


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 30, 2016)

Wow..Phryq, you are my hero...I made 0$ in the same time  I love the concept and functionality though. And at least if anyone should ask about my music I can say "Just listen to it on bandcamp!" Did it also about 7 years ago.

Okay, ChritianMatei, I will give a serious answer too: I just published a lot of my older music by a digital distributor. There are a lot of them and I use www.imusiciandigital.com which was recommended by a friend. They are fair, do what they should and also have an easily manageable website. But that just publishes the music in digital stores worldwide (up to 200 of them depending on the style according to iMusician) But it doesn´t SELL the music. You will still be one of 50 Million featured musicians (fantasy number) and nobody will listen to you if you do not do some promotion, make part of digital networks and so on. My weakest ability as a musical and human hermit I have to admit. 
Good luck!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Apr 30, 2016)

If you're interested in getting your music onto iTunes, Spotify etc. then have a look at Distrokid - their offer is very affordable.


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 30, 2016)

Studioworms...yes. that! me!
I know from some conversations in some treads that there are a few quite professional people here who earn their living with music, mainly for film, tv and commercials it seems. But I would be sooo interested in how many of you are publishing music not as background for these or similar purposes but simply for listening and enjoying? The music of the V.I.community seems the least important part of this community. It is so easy to talk about facts, functionality and technology that the original purpose of that all has vanished into oblivion somehow. 
I do not like tech talk too much anymore. If there´s a new string library I am no more interested in "how many articulations?" but "how much delight? persuasion? delicacy? emotional impact beyond "wooow, braaam!!"
So the question is for me: how many of you care more about the music than technology? (Though it is quite
tempting to talk about tech if you consider how sampling has developed. I am working on a kind-of-baroque musical project that I started 15 years(!) ago and never did finish just because the strings of yesterday were so awefull 
If too much threadjacking: just ignore and I apologize.


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 30, 2016)

I moved this to "Working in the Industry".


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you Hannes.


----------



## Arbee (Apr 30, 2016)

Sid Francis said:


> ...But I would be sooo interested in how many of you are publishing music not as background for these or similar purposes but simply for listening and enjoying?


I hear you Sid. For better or worse, I'm one of those naïve souls you mention  (my web site is in the drop down at left).


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you Arbee...will study the whole site after lunch but as a first impression: Wonderful site! And: I used that exact Omni Sample in my title "Monastery in the mountains"  Instant "oh yeah, Funny". Unfortunaltely it does not appear in the preview section of the song at musicload. I Would like to send you my tune by mail. If you are interested, pm me please your adress.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Apr 30, 2016)

cristianmatei said:


> Hello everyone,
> Please let me know on what sites sell the music you compose.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cristian



Hi Cristian!

I rarely hear of composers selling their music directly - unless you mean licensing/catalog thing? There are some threads about Music Libraries here on the forum, with some valuable info and ideas.


----------



## cristianmatei (Apr 30, 2016)

Thank you very much for your thoughts.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 30, 2016)

Hey Christian, it depends on whether you mean sites that will sell your music for you or sites where you distribute your own music. The former are mostly music libraries, some are easier to get into than others, but you need some amazing demos. You can listen to the material they have and see if your stuff surpasses it.
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...s-it-still-possible-to-make-any-profit.50657/
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/music-library-newbie-a-few-questions.49106/
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/working-for-music-libraries.37038/

If you are talking of self distribution there are a number of sites and having an in to iTunes and other platforms can help, but all of the social networking, sound cloud demos, and other self promotion is all on you. For many composers this can be the most difficult part, which is why many hope for decent connections or an agent, but most find the need to self promote either. Best bet is to focus your demos on what you are best at, comparing to music of similar style on music library sites (it's free to listen). Then posting the best demos and making connections. Some musicians even use mail chimp for sending announcements about releases or live gigs, they start with who they know and try to build grassroots connections. There are a few things that can help:
http://aristake.com/?post=92
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/composerly-personal-music-libraries-update.52193/


----------

